# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  XXQSvc.exe - неизвестный файл.

## kiko

Здравствуйте!Во время ничего не предвещавшего беды интернет серфинга произошла внезапная перезагрузка компьютера.Решил посмотрел журнал событий и обнаружил,что за пол часа до перезагрузки произошёл следующий сбой

Источник
Service


Сводка
Остановка работы


Дата
‎01.‎01.‎2020 2:51


Состояние
Отчет отправлен


Сигнатура проблемы
Имя проблемного события:    CLR20r3
Сигнатура проблемы 01:    XXQSvc.exe
Сигнатура проблемы 02:    1.0.0.0
Сигнатура проблемы 03:    d665e332
Сигнатура проблемы 04:    mscorlib
Сигнатура проблемы 05:    4.8.4075.0
Сигнатура проблемы 06:    5dd8a4c7
Сигнатура проблемы 07:    7db
Сигнатура проблемы 08:    2
Сигнатура проблемы 09:    System.BadImageFormatException
Версия ОС:    10.0.18362.2.0.0.256.48
Код языка:    1049
Дополнительные сведения 1:    bff9
Дополнительные сведения 2:    bff954b5175ae44def1e81a9bdf7f748
Дополнительные сведения 3:    0867
Дополнительные сведения 4:    086731e4f78a2a5a4c1fb5ed80439ba1


Дополнительные сведения о проблеме
ИД контейнера:    8871f19ced9452dca7aff8d2ec2faff5 (1706856368586076149)

В данном отчёте привлёк файл XXQSvc.exe ,лежащий в C/Windows/SysWOW64/XXQSvc Касперский при проверке этого файла молчит,но вот антималварь Hitman обнаружил троян и сразу же удалил его!По запросу XXQSvc нет ни единого упоминания в интернете!Собственно,что это может быть за файл,носящий такое название? И возможно,что это системный файл,который не стоило вообще трогать?Забавно,что этот файл можно найти только через поиск,но не в ручную,хотя в настройках стоит возможность видеть скрытые файлы.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Проверить компьютер на вирусы можно в соседнем разделе.

----------

